# T5 ho combo's



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Plants don't take in green hughs, they reflect them. What are the k ratings for the other bulbs? 6400k,10,000k,6700k???


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Four 54 watt T5 bulbs nine inches above the water's surface on my 80 gal low tech or about 29 inches above the substrate.
Two 6500K bulbs and two 6700k bulbs
Have used many bulbs and combination's from 4200K to 10,000K and am going to remove the 6500K bulbs this weekend at water change and replace with coralife t5's 50/50 6700K,10,000K.
Not much liking the yellow look to my tank at the moment.


----------



## candymancan (Nov 1, 2014)

roadmaster said:


> Four 54 watt T5 bulbs nine inches above the water's surface on my 80 gal low tech or about 29 inches above the substrate.
> Two 6500K bulbs and two 6700k bulbs
> Have used many bulbs and combination's from 4200K to 10,000K and am going to remove the 6500K bulbs this weekend at water change and replace with coralife t5's 50/50 6700K,10,000K.
> Not much liking the yellow look to my tank at the moment.



Why not get a Colorlife colormax in there then ? I've found my tanks look the best with daylight bulbs mixed with pink bulbs.. If you get the 50/50 your tank is still going to have some yellow in it trust me I have a 50/50 Power compact bulb, Yes its deff brighter but still has a yellow ting to it.. Mixing with a Floramax or colormax bulb or any pink grow bulb and it looks much much better.


As for the OP my experience the the best looking lighting and for plants are 2/3 pink plant lights and the rest 6700 or 10k lights.. So if you have 6 lights on that tank.. I would make 4 of them Pink bulbs and either 2 6700 or 2 10k.. Or 1 6700 and 1 10k


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

So I guess it seems as though some 6700K bulbs look yellowish ?
I bought an Odyssea two bulb 18" fixture and it came/w 6500K bulbs. These gave a very harsh glair so I replaced them with a True Lumen "Flora" bulb from Doctors Foster & Smith's(other sites have a True Lumen Flora Pink and I don't know if that is the same bulb) but don't be mislead by the color of them in the picture. They give clear(very) white 6700K light with no glair and the color of the tank looks more natural than any other bulb I've seen. I use an AquaticLife "Roseated" with it that IS a red bulb at 650nm.
It did give the tank a redish look but I didn't notice it after the first week.

BTW: On another forum one person said he had 10,000K bulbs in a 75g tank for a couple of years and when he switched to 6700K the plants liked it much better.


----------



## Pauliukas (Nov 2, 2014)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Plants don't take in green hughs, they reflect them. What are the k ratings for the other bulbs? 6400k,10,000k,6700k???


Now i have six bulbs:

2 sylvanai aquastar 10000K - 39w
2 sylvania grolux *(i can't find the color temperature in Kelvins on this one )* it's a little bit red - 39w
2 philips 6500K - 39w

Do i need to change any?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

If that combo looks good to your eyes, then go with it. Plants should do well.

Big fan of Sylvania gro-lux. Went through quite a few T8s (or was it T12s?) back in the day, never tried a T5 though.


Here's a thread that may be of some interest. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=762202 .


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

10k and 6700k t5's do the best for me...


----------



## Pauliukas (Nov 2, 2014)

burr740 said:


> If that combo looks good to your eyes, then go with it. Plants should do well.
> 
> Big fan of Sylvania gro-lux. Went through quite a few T8s (or was it T12s?) back in the day, never tried a T5 though.
> 
> ...


Happy then. :bounce:


----------

